# [SOLVED] network stopped working with ipv4

## sbdmmg

Hello,

   I use my laptop mainly on two networks (home and office). Everything worked fine until the last 'emerge -auvDN world', which I did on Friday.

Now my network doesn't work anymore in the office; everything still fine at home.

wicd-curses, which I usually use to manage the network, says it cannot get an ip.

First I tried to revert back those packages that were updated and that could be related to this network malfunction:

```

From /etc/portage/package.mask

# trying to revert back network

=virtual/perl-libnet-1.230.0

=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.9

=sys-power/powertop-2.4

=net-nds/openldap-2.4.35

=sys-power/upower-0.9.21

```

This didn't help (at the bottom of this message is full list of packages that were updated during the last emerge).

Digging in the log files, I see that the home network is using ipv6, and the one in the office is using ipv4.

I am quite lost. I am attaching below an excerpt of the wicd log, and the corresponding section of /var/log/messages.

I should also mention that I am using a lenovo usb dongle with the 'asix' module; however, in the office I am unable to use both the wired network and the wireless one.

Is this a problem with ipv4 vs. ipv6? How can I debug it and fix it? when I try to do by hand

```

ifconfig eth1 down

ifconfig eth1 up

dhcpcd eth1

```

I get a "network unreachable" error. I guess it's because of the "setting false ip" I see below?

Many thanks for any suggestion you might have,

Davide

```

2013/09/09 07:28:26 :: Putting interface down

2013/09/09 07:28:26 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

dhcpcd[4957]: dhcpcd not running

2013/09/09 07:28:26 :: Setting false IP...

2013/09/09 07:28:27 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

2013/09/09 07:28:27 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/09/09 07:28:27 :: Putting interface up...

2013/09/09 07:28:29 :: Running DHCP with hostname gerbaudo-t420

[/profile]2013/09/09 07:28:29 :: dhcpcd[4977]: version 5.6.4 starting

2013/09/09 07:28:29 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:29 :: dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:28:29 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:29 :: dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

2013/09/09 07:28:29 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:33 :: dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:28:33 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:37 :: dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:28:37 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:41 :: dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:28:41 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:41 :: dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: no IPv6 Routers available

2013/09/09 07:28:41 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:59 :: dhcpcd[4977]: timed out

2013/09/09 07:28:59 ::

2013/09/09 07:28:59 :: DHCP connection failed

2013/09/09 07:28:59 :: exiting connection thread

2013/09/09 07:29:01 :: Sending connection attempt result dhcp_failed

dhcpcd[5000]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

dhcpcd[5007]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

dhcpcd[5056]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

dhcpcd[5064]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

2013/09/09 07:29:31 :: Putting interface down

2013/09/09 07:29:31 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

dhcpcd[5072]: dhcpcd not running

2013/09/09 07:29:31 :: Setting false IP...

2013/09/09 07:29:32 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

2013/09/09 07:29:32 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/09/09 07:29:32 :: Putting interface up...

2013/09/09 07:29:34 :: Running DHCP with hostname gerbaudo-t420

2013/09/09 07:29:34 :: dhcpcd[5095]: version 5.6.4 starting

2013/09/09 07:29:34 ::

2013/09/09 07:29:34 :: dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:29:34 ::

2013/09/09 07:29:34 :: dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

2013/09/09 07:29:34 ::

2013/09/09 07:29:38 :: dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:29:38 ::

2013/09/09 07:29:42 :: dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:29:42 ::

2013/09/09 07:29:46 :: dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 07:29:46 ::

2013/09/09 07:29:46 :: dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: no IPv6 Routers available

2013/09/09 07:29:46 ::

2013/09/09 07:30:04 :: dhcpcd[5095]: timed out

2013/09/09 07:30:04 ::

2013/09/09 07:30:04 :: DHCP connection failed

2013/09/09 07:30:04 :: exiting connection thread

2013/09/09 07:30:06 :: Sending connection attempt result dhcp_failed

dhcpcd[5133]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

dhcpcd[5139]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

2013/09/09 07:30:11 :: hidden

2013/09/09 07:30:11 :: hidden

2013/09/09 07:30:11 :: hidden

dhcpcd[5171]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

dhcpcd[5179]: dhcpcd not running

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

2013/09/09 07:30:15 :: Putting interface down

2013/09/09 07:30:15 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

dhcpcd[5187]: dhcpcd not running

2013/09/09 07:30:15 :: Setting false IP...

2013/09/09 07:30:15 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

2013/09/09 07:30:15 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/09/09 07:30:15 :: Putting interface up...

2013/09/09 07:30:17 :: Running DHCP with hostname gerbaudo-t420

dhcpcd[5207]: dhcpcd not running

```

Corresponding output from dmesg

```

Sep  9 07:28:25 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499472.224168] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:28:26 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499472.993379] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:28:26 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499472.993393] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:28:26 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499473.001259] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:28:26 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4957]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:28:27 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499473.772349] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:28:27 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499473.772363] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:28:28 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499475.498953] asix 2-1.2.2:1.0 eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  9 07:28:29 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: version 5.6.4 starting

Sep  9 07:28:29 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:28:29 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Sep  9 07:28:33 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:28:37 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:28:41 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:28:41 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: eth1: no IPv6 Routers available

Sep  9 07:28:59 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[4977]: timed out

Sep  9 07:29:01 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5000]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:29:01 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499508.052450] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  9 07:29:01 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499508.059213] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Sep  9 07:29:01 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499508.283255] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

Sep  9 07:29:01 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5007]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:29:01 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499508.294791] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:29:02 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499509.064498] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:29:02 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499509.064512] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:29:04 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499510.808718] asix 2-1.2.2:1.0 eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  9 07:29:30 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5056]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:29:30 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499537.106353] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  9 07:29:30 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499537.113107] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Sep  9 07:29:30 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499537.338382] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

Sep  9 07:29:30 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5064]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:29:30 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499537.349567] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:29:31 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499538.117926] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:29:31 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499538.117940] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:29:31 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499538.125764] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:29:31 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5072]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:29:32 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499538.897112] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:29:32 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499538.897125] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:29:33 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499540.617596] asix 2-1.2.2:1.0 eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  9 07:29:34 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: version 5.6.4 starting

Sep  9 07:29:34 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:29:34 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Sep  9 07:29:38 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:29:42 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:29:46 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:29:46 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: eth1: no IPv6 Routers available

Sep  9 07:30:01 gerbaudo-t420 cron[5115]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep  9 07:30:04 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5095]: timed out

Sep  9 07:30:06 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5133]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:30:06 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499573.017239] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  9 07:30:06 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499573.024036] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Sep  9 07:30:06 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499573.248846] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

Sep  9 07:30:06 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5139]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:30:06 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499573.260299] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:07 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499574.028627] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:30:07 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499574.028642] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:09 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499575.799484] asix 2-1.2.2:1.0 eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  9 07:30:13 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5171]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:30:13 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499580.685272] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  9 07:30:13 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499580.692039] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Sep  9 07:30:14 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499580.920700] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

Sep  9 07:30:14 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5179]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:30:14 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499580.932049] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:14 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499581.700857] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:30:14 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499581.700871] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:15 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499581.709031] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:15 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5187]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:30:15 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499582.481081] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:30:15 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499582.481096] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499584.242651] asix 2-1.2.2:1.0 eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5207]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5208]: version 5.6.4 starting

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5208]: version 5.6.4 starting

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5208]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5208]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499584.515048] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep  9 07:30:17 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499584.521811] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499584.747285] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5232]: sending signal 1 to pid 5208

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5232]: waiting for pid 5208 to exit

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5208]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5208]: eth1: removing interface

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499584.859210] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499585.627220] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499585.627234] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499585.634608] usb 2-1.2.2: unlink qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:18 gerbaudo-t420 dhcpcd[5250]: dhcpcd not running

Sep  9 07:30:19 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499586.406039] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh c388c740 schedule

Sep  9 07:30:19 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499586.406053] usb 2-1.2.2: link qh128-0001/c388c740 start 43 [1/0 us]

Sep  9 07:30:21 gerbaudo-t420 kernel: [499588.208400] asix 2-1.2.2:1.0 eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

```

Example of successfull connection attempt (same interface):

```

2013/09/09 09:15:37 :: dhcpcd[29154]: version 5.6.4 starting

2013/09/09 09:15:37 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:37 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 09:15:37 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:37 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

2013/09/09 09:15:37 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:41 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 09:15:41 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:43 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: offered 192.168.0.178 from 192.168.0.1

2013/09/09 09:15:43 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:43 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.0.178 from 192.168.0.1

2013/09/09 09:15:43 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:43 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: checking for 192.168.0.178

2013/09/09 09:15:43 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:45 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/09/09 09:15:45 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:48 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: leased 192.168.0.178 for 18000 seconds

2013/09/09 09:15:48 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:48 :: dhcpcd[29154]: forked to background, child pid 29192

2013/09/09 09:15:48 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:48 ::

2013/09/09 09:15:48 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/09/09 09:15:48 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/09/09 09:15:50 :: Sending connection attempt result success

```

List of packages from the last emerge world

```

# emerge -auvDN --jobs 2  --with-bdeps y  --exclude net-voip/ekiga --exclude net-wireless/iw --keep-going world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0 [1.2.1] USE="-java -static-libs" 1,330 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/JSON-2.530.0  83 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0 [2.22.05] 62 kB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0 [2.22.05] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.17:3 [3.7.16.2:3] USE="extensions icu readline -debug -doc -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" 1,833 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.31.0 [7.30.0] USE="ipv6 ssl -adns -idn -kerberos -ldap -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -cyassl -gnutls -nss -polarssl" 2,617 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 [2.7.5:2.7] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -hardened -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/v8-3.19.18.19:0/3.19.18.19 [3.18.5.14:0/3.18.5.14] USE="readline (-neon)" 10,373 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.2.5-r2:3.2 [3.2.5-r1:3.2] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -hardened -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1 [0.6.30-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 (-pypy1_9) (-pypy2_0) (-python2_5) -python2_6 (-python3_1) (-python3_3)" 740 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.32.4-r1 [2.32.4] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 (-python2_5) -python2_6 (-python3_1)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/send2trash-1.2.0  USE="-doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6" 5 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/markupsafe-0.15-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 (-pypy1_9) (-pypy2_0) (-python2_5) -python2_6 (-python3_1) (-python3_3)" 12 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/youtube-dl-2013.08.02 [2013.05.23] USE="-offensive {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6 (-python3_3) (-python2_5%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6 (-python3_3) (-python2_5%)" 29\

7 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.3 [3.2] USE="nls -static" 1,170 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/jinja-2.7  USE="-doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy1_9) (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 (-python3_3)" 369 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0 [2.180.0] 75 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] dev-python/pypy-2.0.2:2.0  USE="bzip2 jit ncurses -doc -sandbox -shadowstack -sqlite -sse2% (-examples%) (-ssl%*) (-xml%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4 [1.10.2-r3] USE="X glib opengl svg (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers% -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind% -xcb -xlib-xcb%" 41,145 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-haskell/text-0.11.3.1:0/0.11.3.1 [0.11.2.3:0/0.11.2.3] USE="-developer% -doc -hscolour -integer-simple% -profile {-test}" 124 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.14  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -a\

st -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic% -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis\

usb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.7:3.10.7 [3.2.12:3.2.12, 3.2.21:3.2.21, 3.3.8:3.3.8, 3.5.7:3.5.7, 3.7.10:3.7.10, 3.8.13:3.8.13] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 71,693 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/apr-1.4.8-r1:1 [1.4.5:1] USE="urandom -doc -older-kernels-compatibility -static-libs (-uuid%*)" 755 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.5.2:1 [1.3.12:1] USE="berkdb gdbm -doc -freetds -ldap -mysql -nss% -odbc -openssl% -postgres -sqlite -static-libs" 678 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.8-r2 [0.7.1-r1] USE="alsa espeak pulseaudio -ao -flite -nas -python -static-libs%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2%* (-python3_3)" 1,201 kB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57 [28.0.1500.95] USE="pulseaudio system-ffmpeg -bindist -cups -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring -gps -kerberos (-selinux) (-system-sqlite) (-tcmalloc) {-test}" LINGUAS="am a\

r bg bn ca cs da de el en_GB es es_LA et fa fi fil fr gu he hi hr hu id it ja kn ko lt lv ml mr ms nb nl pl pt_BR pt_PT ro ru sk sl sr sv sw ta te th tr uk vi zh_CN zh_TW" 121,571 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/anki-2.0.12 [2.0.8] USE="latex recording sound" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 3,003 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.11 [1.7.9] USE="berkdb kde nls perl webdav-neon -apache2 -ctypes-python -debug -doc -dso -extras -gnome-keyring -java -python -ruby -sasl {-test%} -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" PYTHON_TARG\

ETS="python2_7 (-python2_5) -python2_6" 5,901 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6 [0.4.5_p20120320-r1] USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -systemd-units% {-test}" 358 kB

Total: 30 packages (23 upgrades, 4 new, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 265,384 kB

```

Last edited by sbdmmg on Tue Sep 10, 2013 12:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

What is the output of:

```
equery hasuse ipv6
```

----------

## sbdmmg

Hi eyoung100,

  Thank you! below is the output of equery:

Davide

```
$ equery hasuse ipv6

 * Searching for USE flag ipv6 ... 

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-3.2.5-r2:3.2

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p371:1.8

[I--] [??] dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p392:1.9

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1:2

[IP-] [  ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.64-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.2:1

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/mpg123-1.15.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-video/mplayer-1.1.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.10.1:0/1.10.1

[IP-] [  ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.9.3_p2:0

[IP-] [  ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.16.3:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/libpcap-1.3.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.9-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/opal-3.6.8-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/ortp-0.20.0:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/ptlib-2.6.7-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/curl-7.31.0:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/iputils-20121221:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/rdesktop-1.7.1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/wget-1.14:0

[IP-] [  ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.30:0

[IP-] [  ] net-voip/linphone-3.4.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.20.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/iproute2-3.8.0:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-cluster/openmpi-1.4.3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/lsof-4.85-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.20:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.4:0/1.13.4

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.5.0:0                                                                                                                                                                                               

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.5-r1:0                                                                                                                                                                                          

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.1:0

```

----------

## eyoung100

First, lets:

```
cd /usr/src/linux 

make clean 

make menuconfig 

Networking Support ---> 

  Networking Options ---> 

    < >The IPv6 protocol ---> {disable this one} 

exit menuconfig 

recompile kernel and copy to /boot (see Gentoo instructions for this) 

reboot. 
```

Do above unless you are using systemd!

Your working IPv6 Router is accepting IPv6 requests but the logs indicate you are receiving an IPv4 Address:

```
eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation 

2013/09/09 09:15:37 :: 

2013/09/09 09:15:37 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease 

2013/09/09 09:15:37 :: 

2013/09/09 09:15:41 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation 

2013/09/09 09:15:41 :: 

2013/09/09 09:15:43 :: dhcpcd[29154]: eth1: offered 192.168.0.178 from 192.168.0.1 
```

which means it defaults to IPv4.

now edit /etc/portage/make.conf, or /etc/make.conf depending on system age, and remove ipv6 from the USE variables.  Then 

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

This will effectively remove IPv6 support from your system..., thereby forcing both networks to use a baseline of IPv4.

----------

## sbdmmg

Thanks! I have re-compiled my kernel after disabling the ipv6 support.

One thing that I noticed is that I did not have any ipv6 keyword in my make.conf (see below).

Perhaps that was the cause of my problem?

I can get an IP at home, and I don't see the 'IPv6 Router Solicitation' messages anymore (see below).

Now I am going to try again in the office.

I will post an update soon...

Davide

/etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

USE="-gtk -gnome X qt4 qt3support opengl dbus kde webkit consolekit policykit udev -hal dvd alsa pulseaudio cdr aac a52 v4l v4l2 acpi mp3 mp4 ogg flac gif svg lame id3 divx realmedia wmp video midi mplayer -semantic-desktop icu"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

# uncomment when using layman

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

excerpt from /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

```
2013/09/09 16:33:01 :: Autoconnecting...

2013/09/09 16:33:02 :: Attempting to autoconnect with wired interface...

2013/09/09 16:33:02 :: Putting interface down

2013/09/09 16:33:02 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/09/09 16:33:02 :: Setting false IP...

2013/09/09 16:33:03 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/09/09 16:33:03 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/09/09 16:33:03 :: Putting interface up...

2013/09/09 16:33:05 :: Running DHCP with hostname gerbaudo-t420

2013/09/09 16:33:05 :: dhcpcd[2285]: version 5.6.4 starting

2013/09/09 16:33:05 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:05 :: dhcpcd[2285]: all: configured as a router, not a host

2013/09/09 16:33:05 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:05 :: dhcpcd[2285]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

2013/09/09 16:33:05 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:11 :: dhcpcd[2285]: eth1: offered 192.168.0.177 from 192.168.0.1

2013/09/09 16:33:11 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:11 :: dhcpcd[2285]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.0.177 from 192.168.0.1

2013/09/09 16:33:11 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:11 :: dhcpcd[2285]: eth1: checking for 192.168.0.177

2013/09/09 16:33:11 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:15 :: dhcpcd[2285]: eth1: leased 192.168.0.177 for 18000 seconds

2013/09/09 16:33:15 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:15 :: dhcpcd[2285]: forked to background, child pid 2325

2013/09/09 16:33:15 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:15 :: 

2013/09/09 16:33:15 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/09/09 16:33:15 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/09/09 16:33:19 :: Sending connection attempt result success

```

----------

## sbdmmg

THANK YOU, eyoung100!!!! you rock!

That was it. My network is now working again at home and in the office  :Smile: 

I don't even remember ever enabling ipv6 in my make.conf, and it would have taken me months to guess it without your help  :Smile: 

Best wishes,

Davide

----------

## eyoung100

IPv6 is going to be REQUIRED for systemd.  As such , it's been  enabled by default in the newer kernels, as most people cannot tell a difference,  unless they have an older router, which was  your case.  Glad I could help   :Very Happy: 

----------

